# *PIC HEAVY* Crypt problem... Need some expert advice please.



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 7, 2014)

I have been dealing with this issue for as long as I can remember (tank has been running for 10 months).

Symptoms:
- leaves are deteriorating
- first stage is the healthy leaves starts to show whitish or yellow or light green marks on leaves, see pic.



-from these areas, things spread and forms small holes.



- these holes keep growing and eventually the leaves die off completely. 
- seems like "crypt melt"


I have not moved these plants in a long time and some have been in spot since day one. This is a slow process and generally doesn't effect ALL leaves or ALL crypts i have. I have very many crypt species.



Not sure it is related but my Cryptocoryne Balansae (Cryptocoryne crispatula 'Balansae') crows well but only a few leaves at a time. max maybe 5 leaves per plant. then as new one comes the oldest one dies off.  sad.

The balansae leaves deteriorate much quicker compared to other crpyts. and it looks like more brown spots which start it off. then eventually the entire leaf goes really wilted and melts off. i don't have a leaf currently looking bad on these plants so i can't get a pic.

My crpyt spiralis crows nice and doesn't seem to be effected by either of these symptoms. instead the long leaves grow straight up and then the end wilt. not like a normal bending due to weight of the plant but rather a more stressed out look.

I hope some crpyt / plant experts can help me out.

I run no co2 or excel and if its simply a co2 problem than I will just deal with it as I don't plan to add any of the above. But in the case that its nutrient related I will work to correct it if I can.

I dose potassium, phosphates, and micros once a week at the following amounts.
k2so4 - 1/2 tsp
kh2po4 - 1/10 - 1/8 tsp
plantex csm+b micros - 1/4 tsp

i water change 50% a week and my nitrates normally read in the 10-20 range, I have never seen my nitrates hit that reddish 40ppm range.

temp is 80-81

lighting is finnex planted plus @ 24" above the substrate on for 10 hours a day.

if you look in my tank you won't find algae unless you looking with a magnifying glass and spot some gsa on the glass or the odd anubias. I don't have algae issues.

Flow in the tank comes from my eheim pro 3 2075 - g160. i removed the spray bar weeks ago. all plants still have a little sway and flow seems fine imo.

Substrate is safe t sorb, I always wondered if this could be the culprit. I do use diy root tabs and maybe I am not using them enough. Does this look like a nutrient deficiency?

Since crypts are my favourite plant and I have so many its important to me to try and grow them as good as I can.

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Sometimes melt down is normal and after a rest they grow back. What can help stop melt down is adding 2 mil of Hydrogen Peroxide 3% per gallon of water. This will not harm any fish but should help the crypts.


----------



## Professor Monkey (Jan 8, 2015)

I had similar growth in my old 55 gal. Slow turnover of leaves and mostly a handfull of larger leaves. The other plants were growing well.

Tried a DIY CO2 sucked in and dispersed by a maxi jet and the crypts just about doubled in size and more than tripled the leaf count. The new growth was very healthy but it still melted older leaves.

Trying a DIY co2 might be worth a go since it might give you insight about how well balanced your current dosing is.... It may also make you start thinking about a nice pressurized system.... and high lighting... and high maintenance lol.

I kept my nutrient dosing the same after starting co2 and my first nutrient deficiency was potassium.

For me the little bit of CO2 from the diy was well worth it. Maintenance and cost increased only slightly, but the plants looked much healthier and attractive so I was happy.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 7, 2014)

I honestly have been thinking about it for the sole purpose of producing healthier plants. The more I analyze the current issue the more I am realizing that its likely to be a snail problem and nothing more.

It seems to be only the crypts by the edge of the glass on bother corners. I can only ever find the snails on these outward plants. The thing is, the plants can be damaged and remain that way without fully melting for a while. This makes me thing its not the standard crypt.melt behavior or any type of deficiency.


----------

